# Umbau Grip-Shift auf Trigger



## sJany (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Sohn endgültig aus seinem Puky herausgewachsen ist, hat er jetzt ein Ghost Powerkid 24 bekommen. Im Radladen sind wir ein PK 24 Disc probegefahren, aus Gründen der Robustheit habe ich allerdings die Version mit V-Brakes aufbauen lassen und heute abgeholt. Zu meiner Überraschung sind dort Grip-Shift-Griffe für die Altus-Schaltung verbaut. Beim Disc-Modell waren es Trigger, was für meinen Sohn ein Entscheidungsgrund war (Schalten wie Papa und der große Bruder und nicht wie die kleine Schwester). Auch wenn ihm alle versichert haben, dass die Grip-Shift für ihn große Vorteile in Punkto Bedienbarkeit hat, war er ziemlich enttäuscht, als ich mit den Drehgriffen vor der Tür stand.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem Umbau auf Trigger speziell bei einem Kinderbike gesammelt? Es gibt ja eine (kleine) Auswahl an Shimano-3x8-Triggern, bieten sich da welche besonders für Kinder an (geringe Hebelkraft/kurze Wege, was sich ja eigentlich ausschließt)? In der Acera-Serie gibt es auch einen Kombigriff mit Bremshebeln, aber ich vermute mal, dass da die (nicht griffweitenverstellbaren) Bremshebel nicht unbedingt kindertauglich sind, auch wenn man unter dem Strich vielleicht noch ein paar Gramm sparen könnte. Also vielleicht lieber Standard-Trigger nehmen und die verbauten Bremshebel beibehalten?


----------



## trifi70 (23. Juni 2014)

Mangels eigener Erfahrung zu Triggern bei Kindern von mir nur soviel zum Technischen:

Du bist nicht auf 8fach festgelegt. Umbau auf 9fach Kassette (und Kette) ist normalerweise kein Problem. Alternativ kann man den Zug am Schaltwerk anders klemmen, dann schaltet ein 9fach Trigger auch 8fach. Dies vergrößert die Auswahl an Schalthebeln schon mal ganz erheblich.

Weiterhin ist meine Meinung, dass die erforderliche Hebelkraft in erster Linie vom verbauten Schaltwerk und in zweiter von den Zügen (Modell, verlegte Radien und regelmäßige Pflege) abhängt. Schaltwerk kein Shadow wählen, brauchen auf jeden Fall zu viel Hebelkraft! Außerdem kann ein Inverses Modell Vorteile bringen, muss man ausprobieren. Manche (z.B. unser XTR 950er Reihe) haben sogar einstellbare Spannung der Rückstellfeder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (23. Juni 2014)

Hmm, stimmt schon mit der größeren Auswahl bei 3x9, aber ich wollte eigentlich nicht gleich den halben Antriebsstrang austauschen. Wenn alles schon verschlissen wäre, vielleicht, aber da Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk ja futschneu sind, sollten die erst mal dran bleiben. Ein Tausch der Shifter für 20-30 € lasse ich mir noch gefallen, aber wenn es deutlich teurer würde, müsste Sohnemann sich halt doch an Grip Shift gewöhnen...


----------



## JH67 (24. Juni 2014)

Meine Kinder fahren 1x 10 bzw.  2x10 mit Triggern. Ich habe X7 Schaltwerke verbaut.  Beim 24'ger habe ich einen XO Umwerfer mit XO Schalter verbaut, da die Schaltkräfte sich dabei in Grenzen halten. Werf mal einen auf "Julian neues Pyro ..."


----------



## sJany (24. Juni 2014)

Sieht gut aus, das Pyro. Aber wenn ich mir die Teileliste so anschaue (in Relation zum Neupreis des Bikes) , überlege ich fast eher, mein eigenes Bike auf 1x11 mit Grip-Shift umzubauen. Dann kann Sohnemann auch wieder schalten wie Papa


----------



## KIV (24. Juni 2014)

ich halte den Tausch für unnötig. Wenn ich sehe, wie schnell mein Junior auf seinem 24"-Kania mit Grip-Shift die Gänge wechselt, kann ich die Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen. Er haut im Notfall(!) mit einem Zug von 1nach8 die Gänge durch, das wäre niemals mit Triggern so möglich.

Wir haben auch ein XTR950 verbaut, Schaltgriff Sram MRX comp. Die Kombi ist super-leichtgängig.
Oder Du tauscht einfach das Schaltwerk gegen ein Deore Invers, das sollt noch leichter gehen. Das hab ich im Netz nagelneu für knapp 10€ gesehen.

VG, Stefan


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Juni 2014)

Hi,
wechsel den Gripshift doch einfach mal gegen einen Trigger, so günstig wie möglich, die arbeiten fast alle gleich. Die Zugverlegung ist das A+O. wenn du einen Trigger für 10€ bekommst, wechsele ihn und lass den Junjor mal damit fahren, der wird dir schon Rückmeldung geben.
Wenn ok dann ist das so, wenn nicht, hast du auch nicht so viel ausgegeben. Bei meinen Mädels ist das wohl einfacher, die stellen nicht so Ansprüche. Fahren auch günstige Trigger und XTR invers. 
gruss Sabine


----------



## sJany (24. Juni 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen! Als Eltern kennt ihr das ja sicher auch, Kinderwünsche sind selten rationaler Natur. Und wenn er mit Grip-Shift 3x schneller schalten kann, würde er trotzdem immer behaupten, dass die Trigger sich besser fahren lassen. 

Ich denke, ich werde mal die Acera SL-M360 3x8 bestellen, 22€ das Paar. Da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 

Beim Invers-Schaltwerk ist dann quasi die Funktion der Hebel getauscht? Also "großer" Trigger schaltet zum großen Gang/kleinen Ritzel? 

@Fisch123, meine Tochter ist technisch auch nicht so anspruchsvoll, aber sie hat mir schon deutlich klar gemacht, dass sie kein 24er von ihren Brüdern übernehmen wird, weil die Farben ja mal so gar nicht gehen...


----------



## trifi70 (24. Juni 2014)

Auch Elternwünsche sind oft nicht so recht rationaler Natur... 

Ja, invers tauscht die Bedeutung der Hebel. Hat sich zwar nicht durchgesetzt, aber für die Kinder ist das gar nicht so schlecht von der Bedienkraft her.

Tausch die Hebel (wegen Aufwand vl. ersma nur rechts), schau obs mit der Bedienung klappt. Falls nicht, probier zusätzlich noch ein inverses Schaltwerk.

Farbe: Dekor, Folie drum (macht der Taxifahrer mit dem schwarzen Benz ja auch so  ) oder neu Lack drauf. Wär mir jetzt kein Grund, deshalb neue Räder anzuschaffen.


----------



## sJany (24. Juni 2014)

Vor allem manche Elternansprüche an Kinderräder erscheinen mir nicht immer ganz rational...  wie haben wir das als Kinder bloß überlebt, auf viel zu schweren Klapprädern mit katastrophaler Geometrie, viel zu langen Kurbeln und meist ganz ohne Schaltung... Von Helmen oder gar Protektoren ganz zu schweigen... 

Farbe: von mattschwarz mit gelben Akzenten nach weiß mit viel pink: da dürfte mit ein paar Aufklebern oder etwas Folie kaum was zu machen sein. Bliebe nur ein vollständiger Paint-Job. Dann vielleicht doch lieber in gepflegtem Zustand verkaufen und nach einem gebrauchten Girlie-Bike schauen.


----------



## Y_G (24. Juni 2014)

sJany schrieb:


> Vor allem manche Elternansprüche an Kinderräder erscheinen mir nicht immer ganz rational...  wie haben wir das als Kinder bloß überlebt, auf viel zu schweren Klapprädern mit katastrophaler Geometrie, viel zu langen Kurbeln und meist ganz ohne Schaltung... Von Helmen oder gar Protektoren ganz zu schweigen... .



Nur weil etwas schon immer "schlecht" war, darf man es dann doch trotzdem irgendwann mal besser machen...
BTW: macht es mir auch viel mehr Spaß wenn die Kinder ordentlich vorwärts kommen und man auch mal ne richtige Tour fahren kann ... onlymy2cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (24. Juni 2014)

War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


----------



## Fisch123 (24. Juni 2014)

sJany schrieb:


> War auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint...


war doch schon ein wenig ernst gemeint, oder? damals gab es halt nix anderes, es wurde auch nicht so ein Hype gemacht um Q-Faktor, Federgabeln und und. Und wir sind auch groß geworden!


----------



## KIV (24. Juni 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> war doch schon ein wenig ernst gemeint, oder? damals gab es halt nix anderes, es wurde auch nicht so ein Hype gemacht um Q-Faktor, Federgabeln und und. Und wir sind auch groß geworden!


 Mein Papa hatte auch kein MTB-Forum und statt Fernsehen saß die Familie am Abend ums Radio herum...


----------



## sJany (24. Juni 2014)

Da bin ich anscheinend jünger als du. Wir hatten schon Farbfernsehen, wenn auch nur 3 Programme.


----------



## KIV (24. Juni 2014)

Bevor ich hier zum Opa gestempelt werde: Der letzte Teil war nur Spass und sollte auf humorige Weise den technischen Fortschritt verdeutlichen, der ja auch vor unserem Sport nicht halt macht. 
Bin Jahrgang 77, wir hatten auch schon Farbfernsehen...


----------



## sJany (24. Juni 2014)

Bin JG 74. Und wir hatten nichts, gar nichts. So kurz nach dem Krieg. 

Jetzt aber mal langsam wieder ernst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusLite (25. Juni 2014)

Hätte noch originale Trigger von dem Powerkid Disc von meinem Sohnemann. Habe die Schaltung komplett auf XT umgebaut. Trigger sind keine 4 Wochen alt.
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## sJany (2. Juli 2014)

So, dank Markus konnte ich Sohnemann mit originalen Triggern beglücken. Mal sehen, was er morgen dazu sagt!


----------

